# Blueberry Bread



## kitchenelf (Jan 6, 2004)

BLUEBERRY BREAD

Source: New Bread Machine Recipes, General Mills Inc., Minneapolis, MN

Makes a  2 pound loaf

1 cup plus 2 tablespoons water
1 egg
1/2 cup blueberry preserves
4 cups bread flour
3 tablespoons dry milk
1 1/4 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon bread machine yeast
1/3 cup dried blueberries

Measure carefully, placing all ingredients except dried blueberries in bread machine pan in the order recommended by the manufacturer.

Select Sweet or Basic/White cycle. Use Medium or Light crust color. Do not use the delay cycle.

Add dried blueberries at the beep signal or 5 minutes before the last kneading cycle ends.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 8, 2004)

Kitchenelf, I ment to post a reply earlier, Thank you!   

I'll have to try this one, I did make a recipe with just dried blueberries, not very flavorful. But I bet the blueberry preservers will add to the flavor. Thank you again.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 12, 2004)

Kitchenelf.... I made the blueberry bread, it is a keeper! Nice for breakfast.

My breadmaker is designed for 3 cups of flour, so I made it the old fashion way    I used 1 package of yeast, instead of the 1 teaspoon, let it rise the 2x method. and baked in a loaf pan at 375 degrees F. for 35 minutes. 

Very good.   

Thank you!


----------

